# Tuto Clé clover : je n'ai pas de disque EFI qui apparait



## ccciolll (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

j'ai suivi ce tuto pour créer une clé d'install Sierra
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=391275

Tout allait bien mais vers la fin de l'étape 4, je me trouve coincé.

En effet, il est indiqué « • Si tout s'est bien passé, un disque EFI est apparu dans le Finder. Ouvrez-le et allez dans /EFI/CLOVER puis placez le config.plist (fourni en PJ à la fin de ce post ou celui pour Skylake le cas échéant) ou bien le vôtre si vous êtes sûr qu'il fonctionne. »

Il me semble que tout ce soit bien passé, toutefois je ne vois pas de disque EFI.

Voici pour info les réglages mis lors de l'install de clover (que j'ai bien dirigée sur la cle USB)






Et une vue de Utilitaires de disuque où ce EFI n'apparaît pas non plus.




Je suis sous Lion, ceci peut-il expliquer cela ?


----------



## flotow (26 Février 2018)

fait la monter avec Clover Configurator


----------



## ccciolll (26 Février 2018)

Pour l'instant, les 3 versions de Clover Configurator trouvées sur la page du soft ne passent pas sur Lion. Je continue les recherches…
EDIT : apparemment les vieilles versions ne sont pas facile à trouver.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Février 2018)

à la maison, avec ElCapitan, j'ai réussi à finir la clé. (pour info, la partition EFI était vide donc j'ai aussi refait l'installa Clover)


----------



## ccciolll (7 Mars 2018)

Avec votre aide, ça y est, Sierra tourne sur le hack. 
Prochaine mission, Ubuntu en dual boot.


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> Avec votre aide, ça y est, Sierra tourne sur le hack.
> Prochaine mission, Ubuntu en dual boot.



Grosse signature


----------

